# Royal Bobcat 1969 Brochure Value?



## mrgto (Nov 11, 2011)

Thinking of selling my Royal catalog I've had since 1984. Anyone have 
an idea what it might be worth?

thx

Brian


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Pics of catalog?


----------



## mrgto (Nov 11, 2011)

*pics*

will add asap, it covers the 68-1/2 firebird (Ram-Air II), 67 Ram-Air GTO, Milt's setups @ Royal, etc. The back few pages covers all the aftermarket speed equipment you could buy through Royal, including the Bobcat kits.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Let's not turn this into a FS thread, otherwise, it will be removed..... It's pushing the boundaries already....


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

mrgto said:


> Thinking of selling my Royal catalog I've had since 1984. Anyone have
> an idea what it might be worth?
> 
> thx
> ...


Not worth anything at all - should be tossed - in fact, send it to me and I'll take care of that for you 

Bear


----------



## mrgto (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, what is a FS thread and where else on the forum should I post pics?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I suggest you read the rules if you don't want the Mods to intervien..... I believe they require a minimum amount of posts before you can list items for sale, keeps the rifraf out...........:lol:


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Actually drove by the old Royal Pontiac Location today, doing a job in Royal Oak, would love to come across one of those blue and white 428 69's sitting in the garage of one of those old brick bungalows, would gladly trade a nice kitchen re-model....

http://search.aol.com/aol/imageDeta...&imgSize=78289&hostName=www.streetlegaltv.com
Brian


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

mrgto said:


> Ok, what is a FS thread and where else on the forum should I post pics?


FS - For Sale thread......

Not saying you're going to try and sell the brochure in this thread, but, your very first post was trying to get a value for an item. Just looks very suspicious...

Go to this page. Scroll down and pay particular attention to the "Buy/Sell" in a black box. This applies to all the For Sale sections........

Pontiac GTO Forum | GTO Pictures | GTO Photos


----------

